# Aquascape (Driftwood) suggestions [PICS]



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

Sorry to double post, but wondering if I will get different opinions here compared to the general forum. Looking to set up this tank but just need some suggestions. Planning to have a carpet of HC in the foreground and stems in the back.

In my last thread several people suggested I get additional driftwood to complement this one, but I'm unable to figure out what kind of driftwood and what size would complement this. Also, where should I place additional driftwood?








































This tank really inspired me, and I would love to create an adaptation of this


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

If you are going for a more Iwagumi look like the one in the picture, I would suggest using rocks as a hardscape, for this is the true Iwagumi. If the driftwood is something you just can't let go of (and I wouldn't, that piece is amazing) I would suggest contrasting the thickness of the initial piece of driftwood, with a slender, branchy piece not only for size constraints, but as I said to contrast aesthitically the beauty of your tank.


----------



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

Regarding complementary driftwood, where should I place it? what kind of driftwood should I get, how big do you reckon? length & height? I've been thinking about it and the only real place it would look good is lying flat across the foreground..maybe the whole length of the foreground and the height I'm thinking I should base roughly on the golden ratio? Am I on the right track?


----------



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

Got a branchy piece, How does it look? Keep it or not?

































Should I add anything else, or is this enough?


----------

